# The Blewits are up in southwestern Ohio.



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks Earthwalker.
The only Blewits I've found in central OH this Fall, so far, is at Whole Foods Grocery last week for $20/lb. in Columbus and they were listed as grown in PA. Ha! . . . probably a cultivator.

I'd like to get them growing in my back yard. I brought some wild, vibrant Blewits home from the woods last fall, rolled the stem butts and pieces into wet deconstructed cardboard. I checked 10 days later and the mycellium was going great . . . but I lost a week somewhere and they were on the downward growth spiral by the time I got around to putting them into my flower beds that are wood chipped.


----------

